# Tyranid Prime Conversion



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is my Tyranid Prime Conversion, some of you may have seen it in my plog of the army painting challenge thread. More info in my plog link in my signature:


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice, I'm diggin the machete-like swords. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Troy, loving the work as usual. Cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

4thswasi said:


> Nice, I'm diggin the machete-like swords. Can't wait to see the finished product.


Thanks, all I did was cut the tallons off at the wrist and flip them over and added some green stuff.



Zero Effect said:


> Troy, loving the work as usual. Cant wait to see this finished!


Thanks ZE, i will be sure to up date this thread with finished pics as well as my plog.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Here he is all finished:


















































Size comparison with normal warrior:


----------



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

I was a bit skeptical of the unpainted model, but now that it's painted I think you've pulled it off very well, the only thing I'd say is give it another layer of highlights, to give it more pop/contrast as its slightly flat atm, good job otherwise! :victory:


----------

